# BMI over 30



## jo1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Ladies
I havent yet been given any dates for IVF as still waiting on confirmation if we can get the IVF funding on the NHS but have been reading a few topics and a few websites and I may have a little trouble with ivf as my BMI is over 30!! Was or is anyone in the same position? And if so what are you doing about it or what have you been doing to help lose the weight? I really dont want it to affect our chances on the IVF?

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Jo

I am not in your position now but i once was

Do you know how far out your BMI is from 30 

I was declined for several reasons one of them being for BMI initially it was 35, my gp referred me to a dietician to try and help and she helped me plan meals, exercise routine (i managed to go from 35 to 32 then got stuck) i did manage to get down to 28 after seeing the dietician in about 7-8 weeks

Hope this helps

Em


----------



## jo1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

I think it's about 34! I have joined slimming world but still haven't lost much weight!! Unfortunately I'm a really fussy eater, don't like much veg or fruit and don't like salad either so find it so hard to lose weight!! 

I will ask the lady at slimming world this week to work out my exact BMI!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

oh Jo

i was exactly the same, like tomato but only in a sandwich! not keen on fruit and only like cauliflower, sprouts and carrots!

It was hard, but definitly ask your gp about a referral to a dietician am sure that what gave me that extra push to shift the rest that i needed

I am not a morning person and i always used to skip breakfast (the most important meal of the day!) something as simple as that can make a huge difference!



Em


----------



## jo1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you Em. I'm a little the same, only like apples but struggle to even eat a whole one!! And will only eat carrotts and brocolli if really really soft!!!! So annoyingly fussy so worries me about the BMI restriction!!! 

I will definately make a doctors appointment then and discuss that with him! 
Thanks again


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

We also have a weight loss support thread here on Fertility Friends, if you would like access to it let me know 

Em


----------



## jo1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh yes I would please? Where and how do I access that?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jo,

Just wanted to let you know that to qualify for NHS funding your BMI will have to be under 30.

Mine was a bit over and I just went on slim fast for 3 weeks.  However I am now doing a private cycle and my BMI is 34.8!  However when you are paying it is different.

I am back on slim fast today, as for me it seems to work.  

Good luck with your weight loss.

Stacey
x


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Jo

Just to echo what Stacysm has said, that to get funding it will need to be under 30. Mine is just about 30 at the moment, and I had my first IVF appointment this week. I was taken to task about my weight at the meeting, and told that, while I quality for funding, they won't do the cycle until it gets to 28. Losing weight is so hard, but the weight loss thread on here has been great. I am doing the low GI diet, as I find I don't get as hungry, and so far it seems to be working for me. 

Very best of luck to you, in both your weight loss, and your IVF.


----------



## alig1972 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Jo 
Yes you have to have your BMI under 30 to receive funding. I followed calorie controlled diet, around 1500 a day and exercised and managed to lose 8 and 1/2 stone in just over a year. Then to be told that I was too old, you just can't win! We paid privately for our 1st cycle and had to have it under 30 to be referred, but then they didn't weigh me again. Having comfort ate after our failed cycle and xmas I have put a bit back on and now struggling to lose it again for our next cycle. 

Good luck....

Ali


----------



## jo1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you ladies.
I have been to the doctors since I last post who has told me that my BMI is 33.8. So lots of work for me. I have joined slimming world but finding it difficult already. I seem to "forget" im on a diet untill I have eaten the " bad" thing!!! Or think, just one wont hurt!!! Really need to get my act together!!

Also, I saw my gynacologist last thursday who said that he was going to send all my details off to find out if I am elible for the NHS funding, how long will it be before I hear if I am? and when I do hear, will they tell me where im being referred to and when my first appointment would be? 

xx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Jo

That depends purely on where you live I'm afraid. Where I live you don't have to send forms off for funding, as it's automatic as long as you meet the criteria. Where are you from? Might be worth posting on the appropriate regional board to see if they can help with timescales? I know my hospital board has been very helpful for that when I bombard them with questions!


----------



## jo1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

ok thank you. Im in essex, I will take a look, still getting used to finding my way round this site.

xx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I live in the PCT next to Essex, it's amazing how differently they do things just a few miles up the road!


----------



## sarahjane30 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi,

My BMI was 33 when i started out and the hospital told me to get it below 30 before they would refer me for IVF.  They gave me a booklet about healthy eating, which gave me alot of information about portion control.  I had no idea that basically i was eating 2 meals in 1 everyday for dinner!!! So you can imagine cutting that in half and exercising 5 days a week worked a treat, i soon got my BMI down in a few months.  Although when i went back to the hospital the 1st time, they said great you have it at 29 but we want it to be 28 before we refer you - annoying!!!!!!  Anyway i managed to do it and was referred in OCT 11 and started my IVF cycle 28th Dec and yesterday got my BFP    

Good luck   on your journey

S-J xx


----------



## Rnt (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi,

You have to be below 30 - I went for my appointment in Jan and was absolutely mortified that despite my going to a personal trainer to ensure I didn't gain any weight over Christmas my height was actually an inch shorter than the original record (I recommend you get this double checked!) the 1" meant that my BMI went up to 30.9   

I was told that they couldn't fit me in on that cycle and so my next cycle start was 14th (Tomorrow) and if I wanted to start I would have to be 1 stone lighter (6kg!!!) - if I wanted more than a month to do it then say and they would delay treatment.

What an incentive! I immediately joined Lighter Life which I started the day after my appointment and stepped up my exercise.  This morning I weighed in 1stone 2lb lighter, 2 dress sizes down and can run 6 miles as well as the other 7 hrs of high impact aerobics I do in the week.  My BMI is now 28, my drugs have been delivered and I will start my cycle tomorrow (Unless the fat monsters get me in the night!!!)

It is hard work, but so worth it (If the IVF fails at least I will be able to wear skinny jeans now  )


----------



## cas1703 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I was in the same position with a BMI of 32.8 on 29th December.

I knew I had a massive hurdle to jump as it had just been Christmas but here I am on 14th Feb with a BMI 29.3 and have lost 12lbs since then. I hae just done by restricting my calories to 1350 per day using the iphone app Fitness Pal. It's been hard but I am delighted and so where the clinic.

I am due to start my injections next week so I am so glad I have been able to do it as this is my one & only chance on NHS funding.

I was just a greedy pig who ate too big a portions (probably still am but keep the pig in it's pen) LOL

Lots of love, Carmen


----------



## jo1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for all the messages, there are so many ladies that were in the same position as me. So really helps to hear that you all have gone so well in getting the BMI down. 
Went Slimming world this evening and lost 2 and half pound this week, got lots to do but shes going to help let me know what my BMI is on a regular basis!! And going to get the DH to double check my height so I dont get that wrong, must have been well frustrating!!

Should hear this week if we get the funding on the NHS, then a long wait to get the weight off!!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

hi donna, can I join the wt loss thread?


----------



## jo1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Ladies, doing good on the weight loss side so far. Currrently at 31.6 so going down!!! Hopefully not much longer!!! I probably should have asked this before but just thought I should check as there always seems to be something that stops this from going forward. i take it the BMI rule applies to the woman only, not the husband? 
xx


----------



## Rnt (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Jo,  well done on the weight loss - it is soooo worth it. And no they didn't weigh my husband when we started our cycle so I assume it doesn't apply to men.  It's more to give control over the drugs as I think they are more difficult to regulate if you are carrying more weight.

And be warned, one of the side effects of the treatment is weight gain!! I lost over a stone before we started  and have gained about 3/4 back   but did get a   yesterday so am just waiting for my official test date to confirm then look forward to putting on lots more


----------



## cas1703 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi Jo,

I thought this but at my clinic the BMI does apply to Men. I got really upset (bawling) as this question was never raised to us despite the clinic seeing my partner of several occasions and they only asked when they were about to issue our prescription and we had to sign the forms.

His BMI was 32.1 but given that his sperm count was so good, 60 million per ml and 86% swimming forward they decided to let it go.

I do know that obesity (they deem that as BMI over 30) can contribute to descreased sperm count and mobility.

I would ask the question as I very very nearly didn't get my treatment.

As per Rnt, I did gain about 10lbs during my DR's and stimms but had my ET yesterday and when I got on the scales I had lost it all again but that could be the constipation   and the fact I feel to full to eat much

Good Luck with your continued weight loss - I managed it fine so I guess that showed how committed I was to doing this treatment xx


----------



## MrsJussiP (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi Jo, I'm on the slimming world diet and had to lose nearly 2 stone for my treatment, I did it though and have resonantly got a BFP 

At the liverpool clinic men's bmi doesn't matter,they did still ask for it though, but it didn't matter to us as my husband's BMI is 25 anyway. I did hear that some clinics want the men at a health level, so I would check just in case. 

Some good advice for slimming world is to get there cook books next time your at the meeting. I've made some brilliant meals from them and also one's my husband could enjoy. I've changed my whole lifestyle with slimming world and I'm still going to do it now I'm pregnant, as your allowed with that diet. Good luck with the weight loss, lots of   for you x


----------



## jo1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you ladies that's a big help. No one yet has mentioned about my husbands BMI so I'm hoping that won't be an issue as I know he's is over 30 too, hes a big built man and a really fussy eater so would be an even longer wait if we are told about that once I had lost my weight!!!! 

I have thought about getting a load of the books actually so think I will take the extra cash next week and purchase a few as I am getting to that bored stage of the diet!!!! So need to make a few new meals!!! 

Thanks again ladies, always a help on here xxx


----------



## Hopefully Soon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

I wondered how I can access the weight loss support section? I have lost 2.5 st to start IUI but need to lose another 2 to bring my BMI down to IVF level in case we have to move on to IVF.

Gail


----------



## Lyndsey30 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi Jo,

I'm new to the group and having read your post re your weight issues I can confirm that we are in the same boat. I too am overweight and worried that this will affect my chances of fertility treatment onn the NHS. Pretty sure my BMI is approx 34 as well. I am awaiting an appointment with the fertility clinic, probably need ICS and I assume they put a weight/BMI limit on that too. How about we try and support each other with our weight loss on here? I could use all the help I can get! My trouble is boredom/comfort eating and not enough exercise! Any tips anyone has for weight loss would be greatly appreciated! Good luck with it Jo!


----------



## cas1703 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all,

jo1984- That was the exactly the same problem with my partner's BMI. I am not saying he's not overweight but he does a very physical job and his weight mainly stems from his shoulders, arms and chest but he only has a 36" waist which is not massive in today's terms. I know it's hard - do you not say anything and you don't get asked or do you say something and take the risk??

**** guidelines say that both partners need to have a BMI of 30 or under but obviously even clinic is different and looks at each case individually. I think one of the key components is the sperm - how many, how mobile and shape as high BMI can affect all of these. Having said that my partner's BMI was well over 30 and he had an excellent sample on all off his occasions.

Lyndsey26 - I have tried to loose weight for many years and it has crept on slowly on the last 5 years and I went from 11.5stone to nearly 14!! My goal weight to get to a BMI of 25 was 10.7 but I have never been that light in my life (think I would be dead!!). I downloaded an app to my phone called My Fitness Pal and did it all through just calorie counting and walking the dog a bit further. Low an behold I have lost all my weight since January (2 stone) and it was fair easier than I thought. I guess in my head, I really really wanted this and that why I was able to do it. 

Also, I was greedy and just ate too much. I have also drank nothing but milk, water (2.5ltres per day) and the odd fruit juice for the last 2 months and that has made a massive difference plus all celllulite has gone  

Good Luck everyone x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hopefully Soon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wondered how I can access the weight loss support section? I have lost 2.5 st to start IUI but need to lose another 2 to bring my BMI down to IVF level in case we have to move on to IVF.
> 
> Gail


Hi Gail

If you click on the profile button at the top there are a list of options on the left hand side if you click group membership you can request access to the weight loss board there

Donna Marie


----------



## monkeymonster (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi there ive just signed all my forms and had a blood test again and then to be told i have to get my BMI down from 31.7 to 29 before they will start treatment.My BMI was fine when i first went but ive given up smoking since then so my Bmi has gone up 1.7.xx


----------



## jo1984 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks ladies. I've managed to get my weight off a little so far but off on holiday at the end of the month and a little worried that I might put it back on again!!! Let's hope not!!! 
Good luck everyone xx


----------

